# new mold



## shinerman77 (Feb 11, 2008)

I went out and poured up some of the color that did me right this weekend for this coming week end. And here is a pic of the crawfish mold we got.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like another winner!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks good! How are you rigging the crawfish, T-rigged?


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 11, 2008)

don't know yet. This weekend will be the first time that I will fish them. But it will probably be t-rigged. IMO they are too big to be a jig.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 12, 2008)

New baits look great. Your in Florida, you could jig a kitten and still get bit.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr. Joe Shinerman, very nice looken baits. The first one is sweet, the crayfish/crawfish looks like supercray/supercraw flying through the air. I think it would be nice for pitching. A couple more molds and you got the plastic world covered. Sweet =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> New baits look great. Your in Florida, you could jig a kitten and still get bit.



Jake - can I put an order in for 6 please, I know you have extras around


----------



## redbug (Feb 12, 2008)

if your fishing kittens be sure to remove the front claws and use a rubber band around the tail.. make it real tight so it won't come off. that is what gives the kitten that extra action that draws the bass in... 
I LOVE PETA!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

redbug said:


> if your fishing kittens be sure to remove the front claws and use a rubber band around the tail.. make it real tight so it won't come off. that is what gives the kitten that extra action that draws the bass in...
> I LOVE PETA!!!!!



Redbug - thanks for the tips, I will try them that way,


----------



## SMDave (Feb 12, 2008)

Those craws look great! Almost like a Huddleston (something)Bug without claws! Great pours guys!


----------

